# Electrician and Home Automation Technician



## nestor (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi. I'm planning to move to Perth, WA. I read that European electricians have to take courses and obtain licence to work in AU. Can you tell me more about it? How long does it take? How much does it cost? Do I need Australian experience to install and maintain wires in houses etc.? 

The same question about Home Automation. Do I have to have an electrician license to install home automation systems or home automation manufacturer's licence would be enough to install system in client's houses?


----------

